# PCD set for DEC 16- 435- shipping help



## sathya816 (Oct 11, 2010)

Does anyone know a good trucking company or used one. I am not sure i want to do a 1000 mile drive from PCD to Houston. From what i have read on the forums many have driven back but is there anyone who has transported it.


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

Reliable has a good reputation. You deal directly with them, not a broker, and you can track your vehicle while in transit.

http://www.reliablecarriers.com/


----------

